# Office 365 >  >  How to open .txt file in office 365 excel

## R.Udayakumar

Hi Members
  how to open the .txt file in office 365 excel .

by 
Uday

----------


## FDibbins

You should be able to just use File Open...make sure the the file type (just above OPEN), is set to ALL file types

----------

